# PS5 Sound über TV und Headset



## RollyXP (30. Januar 2021)

Hio,

Ich würde gerne den Ton über mein Headset hören und am TV gleichzeitig.
Ich habe aber noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, sobald ich bei der PS5 Ton Gesamt Headset auswähle, kommt über HDMI keine Ton mehr. :/
Es gibt ja auch kein optischen Ausgang mehr worüber ich gehen könnte.

Hat da wer ne Idee von Euch?


----------



## fud1974 (30. Januar 2021)

RollyXP schrieb:


> Hio,
> 
> Ich würde gerne den Ton über mein Headset hören und am TV gleichzeitig.
> Ich habe aber noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, sobald ich bei der PS5 Ton Gesamt Headset auswähle, kommt über HDMI keine Ton mehr. :/
> ...



Direkt so nicht.. mir würde nur sowas vorschweben dass du das HMDI erst in einen passenden Receiver schickst, und dann von dort aus je nach Fähigkeiten des Receivers weiterverteilen an Boxen und ein Headset sofern das überhaupt geht.. lange her dass ich Receiver hatte und seitdem ist da eh alles anders.

Oder so einen "HDMI Audio Extractor" besorgen der dann wieder Anschluss via optischen Ausgang erlaubt.

https://www.gfinityesports.com/arti...l-cable-port-aux-audio-jack-usb-playstation-5


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2021)

RollyXP schrieb:


> Hio,
> 
> Ich würde gerne den Ton über mein Headset hören und am TV gleichzeitig.
> Ich habe aber noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, sobald ich bei der PS5 Ton Gesamt Headset auswähle, kommt über HDMI keine Ton mehr. :/
> ...



Wozu willst du das überhaupt machen? Du hörst den TV doch gar nicht mehr, wenn du Kopfhörer auf hast... ^^

zur Frage: geht es um gleichzeitiges Reden ins Mic oder geht es nur um die Kopfhörerfunktion? Bei letzterem könnte es per Splitter gehen. Aber inkl. Mic, das geht vermutlich nicht, da die PS den Ton komplett auf Headset schaltet für die Kommunikation und HDMI "tot" bleibt. Was für ein Headset hast du denn?

Ach ja: Oder geht es nur darum, dass du keinen Ton mehr hast selbst wenn du KEIN Headset nutzt, aber im Menü umstellst?


----------



## RollyXP (31. Januar 2021)

Ich möchte mir Headset spielen (da ich dann besser höre) wärend meine Freundin zuschauen kann.

Ich habe ein Standard Klinke Headset, ich würde mir auch ein neues holen wenn es dann damit gehen würde.
Ich habe mir auch ein HDMI Audio Spliter geliehen, damit geht es leider auch nicht da bekomme ich kein Bild auf den Fernseher.
Und nen Kopfhörer Ausgang hat mein TV auch net, nur Optisch Out und wenn  ich das wähle geht der Fernseher Lautsprecher auch aus. 
Zum Haare raufen.


----------



## fud1974 (31. Januar 2021)

RollyXP schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir Headset spielen (da ich dann besser höre) wärend meine Freundin zuschauen kann.
> 
> Ich habe ein Standard Klinke Headset, ich würde mir auch ein neues holen wenn es dann damit gehen würde.
> Ich habe mir auch ein HDMI Audio Spliter geliehen, damit geht es leider auch nicht da bekomme ich kein Bild auf den Fernseher.
> ...



Na ja, Audio Splitter ist ja schon mal nicht schlecht... aber dann wohl im Prinzip im Rückkanal (ARC) der via HDMI dann oft zu einer Soundbar oder was ähnliches geht. Da müsstest du halt vermutlich den Splitter anschließen und dann zu einem Soundbar/anderweitigen Lautsprechersystem und parallel zu einem Kopföhrerverstärker oder sowas.

Ja nach Fernseher kannst du eventuell auch einstellen dass der Sound parallel über die Fernseher Lautsprecher geht (bei in der Regel bescheidener Qualität) und gleichzeitig über HDMI-ARC rausgeht, dann könntest du dir den Splitter sparen wenn der Kopfhörerverstärker direct mit dem HDMI ARC gekoppelt wird.. so grob mal eine Idee.
Aber hab ich konkret noch nie gemacht zugegebenermaßen.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. Februar 2021)

Hilft jetzt nicht unbedingt weiter aber ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass moderne Fernseher a) weniger Anschlüsse haben als ältere und b) der Ton einfach automatisch stumm geschaltet wird, sobald man einen Kopfhörer anschließt. Bei älteren Fernsehern konnte man eigentlich immer einstellen, ob der Ton am TV weiter läuft wenn Kopfhörer angeschlossen sind. 

Habe das Problem nämlich auch gerade, meine Stereoanlage ist noch analog, mangels Chinch Ausgängen kann ich den Ton nur über Klinke (Kopfhörerbuchse am Fernseher) auf Chinch (Stereoanlage) abnehmen nur wird dann der Ton am TV ausgestellt. Ich habe den TV Ton aber gerne (leiser) weiter laufen, wenn ich den Sound aus der Stereoanlage habe.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hilft jetzt nicht unbedingt weiter aber ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass moderne Fernseher a) weniger Anschlüsse haben als ältere und b) der Ton einfach automatisch stumm geschaltet wird, sobald man einen Kopfhörer anschließt. Bei älteren Fernsehern konnte man eigentlich immer einstellen, ob der Ton am TV weiter läuft wenn Kopfhörer angeschlossen sind.


 Da hab ich andere Erfahrungen. Erstens war das auch bei älteren Geräten oft so, dass der TV mit Kopfhörern stummschaltet und man daran nichts ändern kann, zweitens hab ich wiederum bei einigen neueren gesehen, dass man auch Kopfhörer UND TV-Boxen parallel laufen lassen kann. 

Aber egal wie: es hilft ja hier nix, er will ja sicher keinen neuen TV kaufen gehen  



> Habe das Problem nämlich auch gerade, meine Stereoanlage ist noch analog, mangels Chinch Ausgängen kann ich den Ton nur über Klinke (Kopfhörerbuchse am Fernseher) auf Chinch (Stereoanlage) abnehmen nur wird dann der Ton am TV ausgestellt. Ich habe den TV Ton aber gerne (leiser) weiter laufen, wenn ich den Sound aus der Stereoanlage habe.


 Wieso das denn? ^^  Ich hatte das mal aus Versehen, das hat eher genervt, weil der TV-Ton MINIMAL versetzt war und es dann so klang, als wären die Leute im TV immer in einer Halle.


@RollyXP: Was für einen Fernseher hast du denn genau?


----------

